# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Plotseling flauwvallen

## sheila

mijn zoon van 23 is de afgelopen 2 maanden al 2 keer zo maar flauwgevallen op z,n nieuwe werkplek ,hij doet een opleiding metaal en nu wil deze werkgever hem niet in dienst nemen omdat hij 2 keer op z,n werk is flauwgevallen. De situatie is te gevaarlijk voor hem met al die machines zeggen ze , de dokter heeft geen bijzonderheden kunnen ontdekken, bloed alles is onderzocht. de school is opzoek voor hem naar een nieuwe werkplek maar wie zegt dat zoiets niet weer kan gebeuren .mijn zoon is er een beetje radeloos van ,weet iemand wat je er aan kunt doen om het te voorkomen,of heeft iemand er ervaring mee met plotseling flauwvallen gr sheila

----------


## Wendy

Eet en drinkt hij wel voldoende en gezond tijdens het werken? Misschien kan hij niet tegen bepaalde stoffen die vrij komen van metaal?

----------


## sheila

Het gebeurde s,morgens al voor 8 uur en hij eet wel s,morgens een plak brood

----------


## Nikky278

Is zijn bloedruk ook getest? Bij een te lage bloeddruk kun je ook zomaar zonder duidelijke aanleiding vlak gaan....

X

----------


## sheila

ja was aan de lage kant ,moet toch ergens een oorzaak hebben 
was trouwens niet heel veel te laag

----------


## Nikky278

Lage bloeddruk op zich is misschien niet de oorzaak van flauwvallen, maar in combinatie met iets anders kan t fout gaan. Bijvoorbeeld slechte nachtrust, te weinig eten/drinken, warmte, enz. Heb zelf ook n te lage bloeddruk en heb daar weinig last van, maar door bovenstaande dingen wordt t me ook wel ooit zwart voor de ogen. Val nooit echt flauw, maar krijg slappe benen en zie niks meer. Bij mij helpt dubbel zoute drop.... Misschien iets om te proberen  :Smile:

----------


## Den=)

Bij mij kwam het door vochtgebrek.. Mja of dat bij hem ook het geval is..
Of gewoon te snel opstaan..
Gewoon een paar dingen proberen bijv de dubbel zoute drop hierboven en opschrijven of t beter ging of niet..
als de bloeddruk aan de lage kant was zal het daar wel mee te maken hebben ookal was ie niet heel erg laag..

Nja, suc6 ermee..

----------

